# water heater



## ap plumbing (Nov 9, 2010)

A customer called me today and said that the gas company couldn't turn her water heater on for her and that she needed to call a plumber to look at it.
When I arrived I tried to turn the gas water heater on and when I tried, I was clicking the igniter the pilot went on, I held it for 30 seconds the burner turned on then shut off right away. I called up GE because it was under warranty , they said it was the thermal coupling it didn't sound right 2 me. So I tried again to light it and the pilot wouldn't light but there was spark.
The person on the phone said wait 15 minutes and try again. so after I waited,. I hit the igniter there was a mini explosion inside the water heater, scared the heck out of me. Has this ever happen to any of you?:blink:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

You got too much gas in the combustion chamber. When you tried to light it the second time the concentration was too high and it wouldn't ignite. After you waited, it had dropped to a low enough concentration and boom.

Did you get it lit?


Paul


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I bet there is some broken glass and a oil puddle inside the thing...


----------



## ap plumbing (Nov 9, 2010)

rocksteady said:


> You got too much gas in the combustion chamber. When you tried to light it the second time the concentration was too high and it wouldn't ignite. After you waited, it had dropped to a low enough concentration and boom.
> 
> Did you get it lit?
> 
> ...


 I called ge and they said there is a sensor that needs to fixed or reseted but home owner didn't have the money since it was under warranty i guess there going to do it there selves . That had never happen to me b4 :laughing: I recommended a new water heater GE is home depot junk and customer service is terrible. so I tried to sell them a new water heater. I know If home owner was there when it went boooom , they would of took my advice but I think they didn't believe me . damn hansen files:laughing:


----------



## ap plumbing (Nov 9, 2010)

Redwood said:


> I bet there is some broken glass and a oil puddle inside the thing...


 no broken glass but moved the vents . I almost had to change my drawls


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

ap plumbing said:


> no broken glass but moved the vents . I almost had to change my drawls


Inside Rheem/Ruud/Richmond/GE gas water heaters there is a glass vial filled with oil which acts as a thermostatic fuse.

When there is an FVIR event or, the air inlet/flame arrester becomes clogged the vial will burst closing a damper on the air inlet and shutting off the gas supply.

When you push the reset button the pilot will usually stay on as long as you hold the button to light the pilot. Once you release it the pilot will go out. Sometimes if the damper has seated well enough the pilot will go out from a lack of air which is what happened in your case.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I like to knock out or remove the sight glass, what do you think about that. :whistling2:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

easttexasplumb said:


> I like to knock out or remove the sight glass, what do you think about that. :whistling2:


Well when they pour gasoline on the floor next to their water heater you may be exposed to some liability...:whistling2:


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Well when they pour gasoline on the floor next to their water heater you may be exposed to some liability...:whistling2:


 
Got to prove the glass was removed, gonna be hard to do if the heater explodes. Piss on these new water heaters the government should stay the  out of it.


----------

